# صناعة لاسلكى لطائره لاسلكيه



## akram769 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
انا اقوم بصناعة طائره لاسلكيه واكملتها تقريبا والحمد لله 

ولم يتبقى امامى الا صناعة جهاز الارسال والاستقبال للتحكم بها عن بعد 

وكل ما اريد هو شرح مخطط لها وطريقة تركيب المقاومات والترانزستور ... وغيرها

وطريقة التوصيل بالمحرك والرافعه والذيل 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يونيو 2010)

ارجو وضع سؤالك فى قسم هندسة الطيران أو الميكاترونكس لأن بدون معرفة ما قمت بتنفيذه لا نستطيع اقتراح دوائر لكن فى هذه الأقسام تم تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع كثيرا والأمر لديهم معروف


----------

